# Pro member



## firefly (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, I would love to be a pro member b/c of all the benefits listed in the F.A.Q. , I would love to freelance, and b/c of my love of makeup. The problem is I've never worked in the fields listed for MAC pro membership-I'm into acting and theater but I have no merits for it. Is there anything I can do to be applicable for this that won't take a long time?? I'm in college so its hard. So right know I have no clue where to begin! Thanks!


----------



## Noire (Dec 14, 2005)

If you are studying makeup artistry ask your school about a letter which will allow you to get a discount with MAC.

Unfortuntely, the discount is for professionals working in the fields they list, as opposed to interested in the fields.  Maybe you could volunteer to do makeup for a community theatre group of some sort.  Or apply for a job with MAC, as a freelancer or at a counter part time for while you go to school.

~Noire


----------

